# RumpWhite x Agouti



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

So i bred the RW i got from (sorry ive forgot your name again) Mousebreeder (i think that their forum name) and a Agouti tan i got from Jake of Yankee Doodle Stud

They were born 4th november 2008, There father the RW died on the 5th due to the fireworks i think.

They have produce some PEWs ( i think) some tans unsure of colour and one rumpwhite which im really happy with.

Some of the babies have rather red belly aswel does anyone know what this means ?

Cheers 
Mark

Anyway there was 13 in total but ive taken that down to 6 so they are now nursing 3 each.









4th November 2008 ( Couple of hours after they were born ).

Then these are from today.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

A PEW? Have you got any pictues?

Such a shame to hear about the RW buck, was it one of the satin ones or a cinnamon tan?
I had a litter born slightly prematurely on the 5th so I think the fireworks had something to do with that!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I was away during the worst fireworks and on my return my fiance told me he found one of my brindles (a silver) dead the day after, and she had not been ill at all. I also wonder if it was something to do with fireworks, though what I don't know!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Ill get some pictures and upload them before 9 today if i can if not ill get them when i get back from college tomorrow


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Pictures up

They dont have the redness anymore so it doesnt matter now.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Very nice looking


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

That is a great rumpwhite considering one of the parents isnt a rumpwhite!

The pale baby is very light, its quite similar to the palest baby from my dilute doe (ce gene). Would love to see updates of this baby to compare to mine as I would like to understand the gene a bit more.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The pale baby looks like it might be a champagne, but it can be hard to tell from pictures. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

ian said:


> That is a great rumpwhite considering one of the parents isnt a rumpwhite!
> 
> The pale baby is very light, its quite similar to the palest baby from my dilute doe (ce gene). Would love to see updates of this baby to compare to mine as I would like to understand the gene a bit more.


Her father was a rumpwhite :S


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

i think ian meant as only one parent was rumpwhite and one wasnt, usually with homozygous to non your chances off rumpwhite babies are less than with homozygous to homozygous  either way, ian is right, you are lucky to get a well marked baby like that first time around


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

daisy said:


> i think ian meant as only one parent was rumpwhite and one wasnt, usually with homozygous to non your chances off rumpwhite babies are less than with homozygous to homozygous  either way, ian is right, you are lucky to get a well marked baby like that first time around


Yep that's what I meant, usually I only get a bit of white on the tail and white hind feet in the first generation from a non rumpwhite x rumpwhite.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Aaaahhh that makes more sense


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

What cuties


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Theres only 4 left now, 2 of the blacks where culled by the mother(s).


----------

